
NZ courts banned naming accused killer. Google just emailed it out - lemming
https://thespinoff.co.nz/politics/13-12-2018/google-emailed-out-the-name-of-the-man-accused-of-killing-grace-millane-and-they-dont-even-care/
======
RidingPegasus
Court suppression orders are pointless in the internet age.

Not only that but the premise of this article is ridiculous. The author was
specifically searching for this persons name and got a trends alert about it.

Should google censor all worldwide coverage of this event, even that written
legally in other jurisdictions?

Local media restrictions are just that, local.

~~~
lemming
That's not what happened. Google mailed this out to _anyone signed up for a
Google Trends alert about New Zealand_ , which is a lot of people, most of
whom are presumably in New Zealand where the name suppression order is in
force.

